# What Nc Mac is caramel revlon 390?



## justme22 (May 21, 2016)

I got a Mac nc45 and it didn't cover my marks or imperfections. It was a good match I guess as far as color but I noticed it looks more brown I guess than my 390 foundation. My complexion is quite similar to like halle 
berry a shade light maybe in the winter. What nc Mac is this?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 21, 2016)

MAC NC45 in which foundation?


----------



## justme22 (May 21, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> MAC NC45 in which foundation?



any I guess.


Curently I wear Revlon caramel 190 revon photoready insta-fix it's the stick form
And I have another Revlon that's photoready airbrush effect


----------



## justme22 (May 21, 2016)

I also wear 390 in caramel normally and 400 in caramel when I'm tanned. In the winter I'm slightly lighter sometimes rich ginger is a better shade but it's way too red for me. I have yellow undertones. But I never find a yellow based foundation that is on the darker end.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 11, 2016)

she was asking you, NC45 _in which MAC foundation_. I'm guessing you got studio fix fluid. Remember MAC has many many formulas. We are about the same shade-I also wear caramel from revlon (and toast sometimes). Try the C7 in MAC. I have both but the NC45 always seems a little off. If you really want yellow based foundation try Sacha Cosmetics. 

(I'm sorry I don't know what shade I am in Sacha-I didn't buy the foundation when they put it on me but the match was perfect - I just didnt like the formula)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 11, 2016)

nichollecaren said:


> she was asking you, NC45 _in which MAC foundation_. I'm guessing you got studio fix fluid. Remember MAC has many many formulas.



Exactly. NC45 in SFF can be different from NC45 in, say, Pro Longwear. Some ranges run lighter than others. (That said, there seems to be a little more consistency across the darker shades in the various formulas than the light and medium shades.)


----------

